# Paypal international shipping?



## superTs (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't figure out how to automatically increase the shipping in Paypal, so if the person is in another county the price will increase. Is it possible?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

superTs said:


> I can't figure out how to automatically increase the shipping in Paypal, so if the person is in another county the price will increase. Is it possible?


Not as far as I know.

Every site I've seen that uses the PayPal shopping cart has separate buttons for international and local sales.

Basically you can't vary shipping by region unless you have a separate inventory item for each shipping option, and as far as I know you can't combine postage (unless you make the shipping options a separate item to add to cart).

There are clunky ways you can have all these options a bit more streamlined, but you're better off installing a real shopping cart (free or otherwise) and just using PayPal to process the payments.


----------

